# She's so spooky



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

I got Khya from the Urgent thread on these boards just over 18 months ago. She's a gorgeous girl and we love her to death. She had come from an abusive home where the husband was abusive to the wife. She's scared of ANY loud noise, anything that moves quickly, Anyone she doesn't know and strange situations too. 

Her biggest bugbear apart from Thunder and Lightening, is my son. My son is 16 yrs old. He's never ever done a single thing to hurt the dog or intentionally scare her, all he wants is for her to love him, could well be trying too hard. He's great with all our pets, great with Nitro. I don't know if he resembles the size ( height, build etc) of the husband, my son is 6'1" tall and around 190 lbs. If it's because she escaped from our yard after being here for just 2 days, and he had to chase her to try to get her back, maybe that scared the life out of her?

Whenever my son is around her, she tries to dart behind me on the couch. She hears the computer chair creak and she's looking for places to run! Just incase he comes out of there. If she can get into the bedroom she's in her crate. He's tried taking her for walks, we have tried tethering her to him for a while and that's not worked. If shes on the couch with me, she will go up to him on the couch if he's sat down, or lay down, especially if i won't let her get behind me. She's even licked his face and put her head on him. Then he stands up or talks or walks and she's back to square one. AGAIN. 

Any ideas?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I"m sure others will have good ideas for you. When she tries to hide behind you, let her. Don't make any big deal out of it, don't pet her and try to comfort her. That will reinforce her fear. Just let her peek out from behind you, eventually she'll get bold enough to greet people. 

I adopted a spooky little 6 month old in March of 2002. She was shattered, acted like she's been tied to a tree for months, never was socialized and she was terrified of men. 

When Bob used to get home from work, he always took off his belt and tie in the mudroom. She would get low to the ground and scamper off as far away as she could. Bobby tried everything with her, like your son has. Eventually he stopped trying so hard and she came around. 

After much socialization time with men of all sizes and shapes, that spooky little girl turned into the dignified confident girl I call Morgan. She's still hesitant to greet a strange man but she hasn't tried to hide behind my leg since she was about the age your girl is now.

Look at these sad eyes, this was taken the day Morgan came home with me.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree with not making a big deal about it when she runs and hides (not that you do, but just in case). The other thing you might want to try is having your son give her special treats and slowly work up to situations where she is afraid. Maybe that will help desensitize her some. It sounds like your doing so many things right-it just might take time. Jean has a thread on Annalisse on the follow-up board...theres got to be lots of good ideas there on dealing with fearful dogs. 
I don't think when she retreats after say giving your son a lick on the face she is back to square one-it might seem like that, But I think this shows great progress for her. Baby steps take longer and can be really hard, but eventually she will get there.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Everyone has said great things!!! Don't tether her to your son! Sometimes thats just putting to much pressure on these guys. They really do shut down. Have your son take control of her care completly. Have him feed her, take her out, if he can drive, let her go with him. Find her one special reward, (ball, treat, rubs) and make him the one person who controls it. My Ilan was very sound and noise sensitive, but was able to get over anything if her special ball was introduced. It sounds like your girl just needs time to observe the world with someone she trusts. If your son is commited, this should work out fine!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would suggest letting her miss a couple meals and then have your son give her a very special meal - like her kibble mixed with some canned food or cooked ground turkey. He should then take over all her feedings.

No-one in the house should give her any attention - just him.


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the advice,I really appreciate it. I am going to try your suggestion Lauri. Both my guys are Raw fed like yours are. Maybe my girl will have to have some steak or something







Got to spoil her once in a while. 

She will take treats and stuff from Alex. I keep telling him he needs to back off so that she gets curious about him. If we aren't in the house she will go to him sometimes which is bizarre. Like any company is better than none. Any friend is better than no friends at all. 

This was her when she came to us on Feb 19th 07 @ 13 months old









This is her about a year ago 









And at Christmas


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Wendy, you might want to try some TTouch with her and then try to incorporate Alex. 

Val


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Ttouch?

I know Etouch but what's Ttouch?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

TToch is Tellington Touch. 

http://www.tellingtontouch.com/whyTTouch.shtml

I went to a Mini Seminar with 15 reactive dogs. At first all the dogs were barking at each other, in 1/2 hour it was down to just a few, at the end none of the dogs we barking at each other.

There were Shy dogs and the people who didn't have dogs moved around to help work with these dogs. 

There are relaxation massages, healing massages, pretty neat stuff. I use it on my fearful DeeDee and I am using some on a feral kitty I am trying to tame.

Val


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Val i actually googled it last night and found some videos on YouTube, very very interesting.

This i think could well be an option.


----------

